# "is that a labradoodle?"



## pap2labc (Jun 25, 2010)

I don't get the labradoodle question but I do get the a)what is it? b) what an interesting mix...what's in there? c) is she an aussie? ALL the time with one of my border collies. She's mostly white with blue eyes and blue merle spots. If people are somewhat dog savvy I also get to say "no, she's not a double merle and no, she's not deaf and no, she's not blind." I smile and say "she's a border collie." And repeat...and repeat...and repeat. When people tell me "no...she can't be all border" I just repeat, "nope! she's all bc!" I try to treat each encounter as a time to share that bcs come in ALL different colors and can look very odd. I also enjoying being more and more patient and smiling the more obnoxious some can be....it's good dog Karma! When I run agility I need all of the good dog Karma you can get. 

Who knows? Maybe the people that asked you the labradoodle question will go home later and say "I met a cute dog today...it was a poodle! They're neat and poodle people are nice!" Of course they might also go home and say "I met a lady today with a cute dog. She thought she had a poodle but I know it's a labradoodle...what an idiot! She doesn't even know what kind of dog she has!" Either way, you still have your dog and that's the important thing. 

Have fun with your baby! Also wanted to say... I Love the name!


----------



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

We received a lot of the labradoodle questions when we brought Hazel home with her pretty cafe au lait color. But after we gave her a poodle haircut she is pretty much just getting comments now on her color. The first time we had her out in public (buying her a collar) a very good friend of mine was along. She is a long time standard owner and she calls herself a poodle snob... she let them know in no uncertain terms that Hazel was a purebred


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I have never had that question. I take Carley to the park 3-4 times a week and everyone knows she is a poodle and are excited to see her, want to pet her ect. Kids love seeing a big poodle. Do you have a fluffy face on your poodle? I clip Carley every 2 weeks , that could be why...


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I think the more "poodley" the clip (what people associate with a poodle clip, that's is) the less people question. With Jake, my oversize mini, I would get that question when he didn't have a shaved face, and regular poodle clip, if he was "fluffy" but honestly with Sunny I just hear people say, "now THERE's a poodle, or look at the poodle mommy, or something, and he has a poodle clip. Don't people realize it is only a coat and you can trim it any way you want?


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

Actually many people do not know much about dogs & that even includes dog owners. Very few people actually research breeds or even train their dogs. Why get angry, consider it a moment to educate people. Because of the popularity of labradoodles most people will think that anything remotely looking like one would be one. And labradoodles look somewhat like poodles after all they do have poodle in them. I think poodle people should be ambassadors of their breed. People don't know that poodles don't have to be frou-frou dogs. I certainly didn't before I started researching. You might want to read "If Bones Would Fall From The Sky."


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

My poodles are in such poodley cuts that you'd have to be very stupid to mistake them for any other breed of dog. It has happened, and I just reply with 'No, s/he's just a poodle.' Since I HATE the word 'purebred,' it makes me feel snoody and conceded. I prefer the words 'full poodle, only poodle, ect'

Even when vegas was in a 'doodle' clip, I still had people say, hey, nice poodle!


Happiness by Kat G., on Flickr


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Fluffyspoos said:


> My poodles are in such poodley cuts that you'd have to be very stupid to mistake them for any other breed of dog. It has happened, and I just reply with 'No, s/he's just a poodle.' Since I HATE the word 'purebred,' it makes me feel snoody and conceded. I prefer the words 'full poodle, only poodle, ect'
> 
> Even when vegas was in a 'doodle' clip, I still had people say, hey, nice poodle!
> 
> ...


I have also used "Real poodle" which probably has a little bit of a snip to it, but whatever.


----------



## MrsKaia (Dec 3, 2011)

I get that question often enough, but I guess when you don't cut your poodle in a regular poodle clip, that throws people off  And it gets worse. At the dog park there's a female goldendoodle where Cal sometimes gets confused with. And the only resemblance between them is their color  
» goldendoodle
» Cal
I'm not offended, but I do correct


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't usually get the doodle question, as I shave my spoos' feet and faces every couple of weeks, so they are easy to recognize as poodles. What I do get sometimes are the surprised: "Do poodles come in those sizes???" "Never knew poodles got that large", "Wow, that's a big poodle". I also love the reaction that I get from "manly men" with their "tough" dogs such as Rotties or Pits when they see my Romeo in action. "Wow, that's one bad-ass poodle", or "that dog can really stand up for himself" after Romeo takes said pit down a peg or two after trying to get his ball. Or, "wow, I didn't know poodles were that athletic". I just laugh and use it as a teaching moment.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Mine haven't been mistaken as doodles, but I do get sick of being asked why their tails are so short (they were docked too short--can hardly wait until coat change so I can put a huge pom-pom on the end!). However yesterday my SO said that someone asked him why he decided on poodles and not doodles. He said, because we researched the breed and decided a poodle was the right choice for us. Personally I would have had a hard time coming up with an answer right away. But that could be because the doodles we've met at dog parks are huge (twice the size of our two) and bark a LOT. I love labs and I love poodles, but I can't see the attraction that people feel for the mix of the two. But that's just me.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

I met a poodle-x at the groomer's and said to the owner, "Oh, anything crossed with a poodle is better!" And he said no it wasn't. I was taken aback and didn't have time to inquire why he thought so. Probably, it was his "wife's dog" and he never really liked it.


----------



## Underpants Gnome (Oct 12, 2009)

When I get asked if my poos are doodles, I tell them: Nope, they are poodle-poodles. Sometimes I say they are only half doodle, just the poodle part. 

I try to lighten up and not get irritated anymore because people just don't know. And if they are asking me, they at least recognize that my poos look different (much more beautiful!) than a doodle!! There are more doodles than poodles at our dog park, and we all seem to get along. My two love playing with anything that is at least part poodle, so I am always friendly with the owners.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

That's true of me too, I am always happy when I see doodles at the dog park because they play so well with my dogs


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Indiana;208180. I love labs and I love poodles said:


> I couldn't agree with you more!!!! I just don't get the doodles and certainly not the price tags attached to them. I am sorry, but a mutt by any other name is still a mutt!!!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Just to add, I had mutts growing up that I loved dearly and still miss to this day. But I don't know why anyone would want to take on the poodle coat without having a purebred so they can enjoy that great poodle personality. BUT, when we got our dogs I said to my S/O, I only want pet quality because I want dogs I can run with...showing is a huge ordeal with poodles (having done it, I thought I knew what I wanted). But NOW, I find that I DO want to show a poodle again. So I think a show dog is in my future


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

I also keep Russell's face and feet shaved, so I don't get that question as often as I did with our last Spoo.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

I've always wondered why anyone would breed poodles to other dogs on purpose, even though I grew up when cockapoos were accepted. These other crosses have come along very recently, and Labradors and Poodles, etc. are very nice dogs on their own.


----------



## sgeorge (Jul 31, 2011)

Indiana said:


> I love labs and I love poodles, but I can't see the attraction that people feel for the mix of the two. But that's just me.


In less than a week (!!) I'm bringing home my second dog, a toy poodle pup, but my first dog Muffy is a Maltese X Pomeranian. At the time when my parents and I were looking at my purchasing our first family pet, we didn't know much about purebred dogs, puppy mills or the problems inherent in some cross breeds. :sad:

I liked the look of Pomeranians, I also liked the look of Malteses. I then saw a litter of Maltese X Pomeranian. For me as a young child, I thought, Great! In one dog, I can have both!, which I obviously realise *now* is not the case. 

Again when I started looking at which breed I next wanted, I started off with looking at a cavoodle. After a bit of research (ok, maybe a slight understatement) I found the majority of cross breeds bred weren't health tested, and it is a little like potluck. 

Now I am a reasonably well educated university student, so I would say (hopefully!!) that I really am not that naive and yet I still HAD NO IDEA! :dontknow: :sad2: Cross breeds come across as the best of both worlds and without doing some extensive research I still wouldn't have any idea. However, I still believe there will be *rare *situations where cross breeding for one generation or when a specific purpose will be necessary.

Well that's been my experience anyway! 

Oh and on a related note, I saw this on an Australian forum this week. That petshop.. :ahhhhh:


> A month or so ago, I met up with a person with a male 4 month old supposed Belgian Shepherd purchased from a petshop.........to me it looked like a Belgian GSD X, but anyway he was telling me what a marvellous pedigree his pup had, the pup was papered but didn't have the parents listed on the papers just the health certificate, I am thinking the papers were probably the vaccination certificate from the vet, but the petshop had told him that the pup had come from champion parents etc etc.
> 
> Desexing came up in the conversation some how, he said "we are not going to desex him because of his champion pedigree, the Belgian Shepherd breeders may want to use him at stud"
> 
> ...


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

The employees in Petland didn't have a clue that the Royal Canin I asked about had bad stuff in it. They just did what they were told to do and think. It's the same thing with their puppies, probably.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

_"Again when I started looking at which breed I next wanted, I started off with looking at a cavoodle. After a bit of research (ok, maybe a slight understatement) I found the majority of cross breeds bred weren't health tested, and it is a little like potluck. 

Now I am a reasonably well educated university student, so I would say (hopefully!!) that I really am not that naive and yet I still HAD NO IDEA! :dontknow: :sad2: Cross breeds come across as the best of both worlds and without doing some extensive research I still wouldn't have any idea. However, I still believe there will be *rare *situations where cross breeding for one generation or when a specific purpose will be necessary."_

I had to google "cavoodle", as I haven't heard of that mix before! But all the same, don't you wonder what new breeds will be developed as time goes on? Because if someone responsible decides to create a healthy new breed, what's to say that the only ones we should accept are the breeds someone ELSE developed hundreds of years ago? These are the things I think of at 3:00 a.m.!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Three AM can be a very lucid time of the day to think. Since dog breeds have been developed over hundreds of years, I wonder what happens to those dog individuals of new breeds who don't measure up to snuff before hundreds of years have passed.


----------



## sgeorge (Jul 31, 2011)

Hmm maybe it's also called a cavapoo? Such silly names 



> But all the same, don't you wonder what new breeds will be developed as time goes on?


I have thought about that before, maybe not at 3am though..  I guess that's a fair point, in that case I would hope that maybe they were breeding with some sort of aim, and that they developed their lines selectively enough that were able to produce puppies of consistent appearance and health. 

I think that's mainly my problem with mixed breeds, is that the ones being sold are generally not health tested and can be quite varied in their appearance. Should have made that clearer


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I got this the other day:

"Oh, a standard poodle! They're great! Do you brush her every day?" "No, but you do have to get them groomed." Then she said, "I want to get a goldendoodle." To which I said, "Why not a straight poodle?" To which she answered, "I like Goldens." [huh? I thought, Why not a Golden then?]. I bit my tongue, but did say, "You do have to brush doodles or shave them down because doodles matt. Mixing hair and fur together does that." I walked away before I said any more. She yelled after me, "She is so pretty!" 

I will never understand people.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Indiana said:


> However yesterday my SO said that someone asked him why he decided on poodles and not doodles.


My answer would have been

"Because there's no such thing as a well bred doodle. You won't find one health tested, you won't find one temperament tested, you'll just find them coming from breeders that are hungry from money. If I wanted a doodle, I would rescue one in need of a home."

Maybe I'll own a doodle some day, who knows, but I would rescue one, I would not buy one.


----------



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

I was looking at a doodle before we decided on a poodle. There was one returned to the breeder after the husband died. She was a give away, spayed and very cute. When I called she told me that the doodle had found a home but if it didn't work out she would cal me. The breeder than told me she would have an upcoming litter and they sold for $750-$1200 and I could put my name on a waiting list. She called them F1B's I think....

Anyway I told my daughter who wanted a big fluffy dog we would go look at standards. Said there is no way I am paying that kind of $ for a mutt. I am very happy to be a purebred snob! I did my research on what poodles were like and Hazel pretty much fits it to the t. Couldn't be happier


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

wickednag, It really is amazing how poodles are such a surprise after having so many other breeds of dogs. They are different in many ways. Only someone who has lived with a poodle for a little while understands. I have a feeling you are just now discovering how wonderful poodles are and that is so cool. Once I had my own poodle, I vowed I would never go through life without one even with the grooming issue.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Fluffyspoos said:


> My answer would have been
> 
> "Because there's no such thing as a well bred doodle. You won't find one health tested, you won't find one temperament tested, you'll just find them coming from breeders that are hungry from money. If I wanted a doodle, I would rescue one in need of a home."
> 
> Maybe I'll own a doodle some day, who knows, but I would rescue one, I would not buy one.


That's true of me too! Never say never  I had a rescue pit bull before my two standards poodles that I have now, and the pit was a great dog too. When she died of old age, I thought, my pit was incredibly sweet, but not smart. I thought, next time, I want a big, smart dog. Enter the poodle! And I just LOVE theses two little munchkins.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I use the "Is he a doodle?" question as a great way to educate people and talk about what I love talking about the most - poodles! I say "He's 100% poodle." What's funny is that small children can spot a poodle a mile away no matter the size. The adults are always the ones who are confused.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Thankfully I have never had the doodle question.. I might get snotty and have an angry tone myself lol. I really cant stand the sacrilage of purposely mixing poodles with other breeds. I mean GSD's are my first love and if I see a really nice one my heart just skips a beat lol. Of course I love poodles too! I think of them as GSD's in poodle clothing lol. I would never dream of mixing them tho!! The beauty of both breeds would be lost!

I get the is that a toy about my mini... the more irritating question is if they ask if my toy is a mini. In most cases they are merely confusing the word mini as in small which is fine. The irritating comes from those with "teacup" poodles. Well my family members dog is smaller than yours or yours is sooo big. In which case I may get snotty and tell them that teacups are more often than not unhealthy runts of the litter.. I say it mostly because their ignorance has annoyed me. That and my toy is 9" and by no stretch of the imagination large lol. What can I say Im only human! I do try and educate when I can and when I have a clear head lol.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

People think Panda is a cockerpoo or a collie poodle but I just say nope he is 100% poodle. I get stopped every time I take Panda out into public places, and i mean EVERY time. People love him, they just have to come over and ask what he is and say he is the cutest dog they have ever seen  

Perhaps they dont think he is quite so cute if they try to stroke him since he is getting more fearful of strangers. We take him to the pub every week and get people to feed him treats to try to help and he is going to adult dog socialisation classes in a few weeks so hopefully we can nip this in the bud and he can show people how wonderful poodles can be instead of barking at strangers who try to stroke him!:doh:


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

"Panda: _Perhaps they dont think he is quite so cute if they try to stroke him since he is getting more fearful of strangers. _"

Panda, I've noticed the same thing with our dogs. They LOVE people and one of mine just loves other dogs too, but lately they have been getting more standoffish with people and more cautious with other dogs. I see the same thing in other adult standards that come to the dog park that we frequent; they like people, but they dodge the actual contact. Although oh my goodness, mine act like lunatics when people come over to visit...you would think no one had paid attention to them for a year! But the question I've had several times lately is, "when are you going to clip them?" A poodle person would know that their faces, feet and tails had been shaved but it seems like a bit of scissoring otherwise doesn't count! People seem to want pom-poms, ha, ha.


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

My kids wanted a labradoodle. Due to my allergies I started looking and got very confused. I tried to ascertain which were the first generation, or second or half first or half second generation crosses, etc., poodle to lab, lab poodle to lab poodle, you get what I mean. I was looking for crosses that had the best coat for allergies. Then I went to multiple sites and compared what I thought were apples to apples and guess what? - I could never find consistency in appearance. Some looked really cute, some not so, so had very different features from others. It was then that I realized, "you never know what you get" with a labradoodle. Not wanting to take the chance with my allergies, I stood firm and got a poodle, and am I ever so glad!


----------



## Arcticfox (Dec 12, 2011)

Lol! I was reading this thread before I picked up my baby girl a few days ago and I've been preparing myself for the doodle questions eventually. So far though, I've had several people come up to me and ask about her. And at least 3 times some's said "Is she a standard? Wow she's gonne be big!" I guess I have more poodle aware people in my area? It also helps that her face is shaved I suppose. Funny though, I haven't seen many poodles around at all.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Arcticfox said:


> Lol! It also helps that her face is shaved I suppose.


That's my take on it too. I only get the 'what breed are they' question if their faces get fuzzy.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Your right Indiana, Panda does LOVE other dogs but normally ends up in scraps due to his fearful behaviour when they start sniffing his butt. He wants to sniff people but doesnt want them to move to touch him. We are just hoping the adult dog socialisation classes we have signed him up to help as we don't want him getting worse. Doesnt look so good when he is barking at a stranger just cos they looked at him funny 0_o


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

I ALWAYS get people asking if she's a labradoodle... I've also got a few "wow-that's a very poodly labradoodle" that one makes me laugh. I just say well, she's a full standard poodle.. she just doesn't have the hair-cut.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

ladybird said:


> I got this question about 2 or 3 times when I took my standard puppy out to the town today! omg it really irritates me, it's insulting for one thing, I usually answer "no, actually he's a purebred standard poodle" (with a hint of anger in my voice, says my bf lol). Most people just ask "what kind of dog is that?" and some people actually recognise he's a poodle and just ask "is he a standard?" or "is that a poodle?"
> 
> so how do you guys react to the labradoodle question?


I get the "is she a goldendoodle?" EVERY TIME we go outside almost.
I do the same thing you do. "No, she is pure standard poodle!" (proud voice)
 this is Lou


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Panda said:


> People think Panda is a cockerpoo or a collie poodle but I just say nope he is 100% poodle. I get stopped every time I take Panda out into public places, and i mean EVERY time. People love him, they just have to come over and ask what he is and say he is the cutest dog they have ever seen
> 
> Perhaps they dont think he is quite so cute if they try to stroke him since he is getting more fearful of strangers. We take him to the pub every week and get people to feed him treats to try to help and he is going to adult dog socialisation classes in a few weeks so hopefully we can nip this in the bud and he can show people how wonderful poodles can be instead of barking at strangers who try to stroke him!:doh:


Plese post more pictures of Panda, sooooo adorable! My Lou was shy (because of justified reasons in her first few months of life, but anyways) she is getting better and better. We are working hard on it... Good luck to all


----------



## Dog catcher (May 27, 2012)

A "doodle" is the best mongrel that money can buy.

just my opinion.


----------



## Bobby Bear (Mar 1, 2010)

Why doodle when you can poodle...whats this fascination with poodle crossbreeds..people need educating on how wonderful poodles are!!!! There are so many misconceptions.


----------



## Bobby Bear (Mar 1, 2010)

But a doodle is not at mongrel prices.
We get asked alot... because of my dogs phantom markings.... usually along the lines of "I know he is a poodle but what is he crossed with?"


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Bobby Bear said:


> But a doodle is not at mongrel prices.
> We get asked alot... because of my dogs phantom markings.... usually along the lines of "I know he is a poodle but what is he crossed with?"


ooooooooh he's awesome! his eyebrows make me laugh for some reason.


----------



## Bobby Bear (Mar 1, 2010)

They match his clown like personality!!!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes, Bobby Bear, he is gorgeous!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I have never gotten the doodle question but I do get the 'Why a poodle?' question a lot. Mostly from people who have known me for years with all my big working dogs. 

I have loved poodles since I was a little girl. We had a lady that lived across the street from us, to this day I remember her toy poodles. Suzy and Peter. I wish there was a way to go back in time to let Marge know how much her poodles decades ago have improved the quality of my life now that I have poodles of my very own. Maybe someday, I should get a Suzy and a Peter, too in their honor. (hm, good excuse for more poodles!)

I do get a lot of questions about my Kelpies, though. Seems a lot of people have no clue what they are. I've heard every thing from 'rat terrier' (really?!?!) to Doberman. Interesting when you consider the vast difference in size there. lol Just because they're black and tan with pricked ears does not make them dobermans. 

(I could be rich, though, seems someone in Australia is crossing Kelpies with Poodles and selling the pups for $1000 each and claiming no health issues at all. hmmm I'm thinking that dog would be waaaay to smart for me to even try to live with! lol)


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Top Ten on Animal Planet for Intelligence*

Hi Ladybird,

Wow. I don't think that I'm as nice as I should be....

If anyone suggests that my registered poodle is a Labradoodle, I just say, "No, I wanted one of the top-ten smartest dogs on Animal Planet---and that is a poodle." 

Am I bad?

HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

I shave my poodles feet and face every Wednesday because I do NOT like the shaggy look at all..lol but I've been asked a few times "is that a doodle?" Or "wow she is beautiful! What kind of mix is she??" Seriously!!??? I am not nice at all, I can't help it when I say "she is a show prospect pure-bred standard poodle!" I say it with a zing! And don't hide my annoyance.lol. I invested a lot of time in researching breeders backgrounds (3 years to be exact) and money and TIME! So I feel I have earned te right to be offended when I'm asked "is that a doodle?" 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

I find that people in general don't really know much about dogs (the non dog people that is). I think for those types of people they're really only familiar with poodles in a continental or Miami style clip, and maybe by coat texture. I do get a lot of questions about my poodle pup, half of them know it's a poodle but think it's a mix because he's not solid in colour, the other half just ask me what kind of mix he is all together. I got him put in a lamb cut and now everyone knows he is a poodle puppy-except for those who don't believe they can be two coloured... 

I get the same thing with my dark brindle cairn terrier too, people asking me if he is a westie and once someone even asked me if he was a yorkie mix.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

MaryLynn, You are correct. A lot of people don't know about dogs at all. I think a lot of people hear about doodles and then just think every dog that resembles that is a doodle. Also a lot of people don't know that poodles come in "size large", LOL. They think poodles are tiny prissy dogs.
People usually know that Lily is a poodle, but most are surprised how friendly and well behaved she is (you know...because she's a poodle!)


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

When I got Gryphon I had a battle with a friend of mine who not a dog person, telling me that people wouldn't be able to come over anymore etc because you know, he's a poodle and they're so nasty and bite.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Bobby Bear said:


> But a doodle is not at mongrel prices.
> We get asked alot... because of my dogs phantom markings.... usually along the lines of "I know he is a poodle but what is he crossed with?"


_wow!!!! gorgeous!!! Do you have more pictures?  Im sure u do! Post them!!!

I have a thread, for out best poodle pictures that makes us so proud!!! 
Am I allowed to put this link here? (Im still new to the forum, kinda, if I break any rules, please feel free to delete this post! thank u)
_
http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/22029-petstore-tons-people-tell-me-lou-cutest-dog-theyve-ever-seen-lets-post-pix.html


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

*Hmmm...*

Personally, I would _never_ be offended at someone who might think Sammi was a Doodle. Doodles are popular and generally very cute, and the general public who has never seen or heard of a standard poodle would naturally conclude that she was one. 

We just take it as a teachable moment if and when the situation arises. Doodles aren't the devil incarnate!!!!! They are loving and loyal canines, and they deserve love too.

JMHO:angel2:


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

KidWhisperer said:


> Doodles aren't the devil incarnate!!!!! They are loving and loyal canines, and they deserve love too.
> JMHO:angel2:


Doodles may not be the devil incarnate, but the unscrupulous people that breed them....well!!!!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

KidWhisperer said:


> Personally, I would _never_ be offended at someone who might think Sammi was a Doodle. Doodles are popular and generally very cute, and the general public who has never seen or heard of a standard poodle would naturally conclude that she was one.
> 
> We just take it as a teachable moment if and when the situation arises. Doodles aren't the devil incarnate!!!!! They are loving and loyal canines, and they deserve love too.
> 
> JMHO:angel2:


=================================
I have nothing against the poor animals themselves, its not their fault , and I also have nothing against the people that adopt them from shelters (bless their hearts for giving them a better life), BUT.. I am not in favor of the "making of doodles", for many reasons, but one of them being: "you dont know what you are doing to get" which leads to abandonment of the dogs sometimes because of people being displeased with "what they got" .. It's uncertain... and in some cases a cruel marketing move to get more *$* with the allegations regarding the specifics/standards of these "designer breeds". (I also dislike this term)
But I'm not an expert at all.. these are just my thoughts, at this point in time, according to personal experience, only! :curl-lip:

Ps. Im sorry if I said anything stoopid or that didnt make sense, or misspelled something... I try hard, but english is my 2nd language... I hope I was able to put down in words what is in my head...LOL it doesnt always work out.. LOL


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I don't know why people think doodles are non-shedding. I groomed one today that clogged my tub. The dog also had to stay outside most of the time because the children were allergic to her. People should do more research before getting any kind of dog breed.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

tokipoke said:


> I don't know why people think doodles are non-shedding. I groomed one today that clogged my tub. The dog also had to stay outside most of the time because the children were allergic to her. People should do more research before getting any kind of dog breed.



*indeed!*



_I tried to kinda say it without saying it_ on my previous post, but thanks for throwing it out there, since I was a chicken! hahahahahhaahah


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

When Lily was a puppy I had her face and feet fuzzy until she was over 6 months old. This was in early 2009. Since PWDs were much in the news (Bo Obama), everybody used to ask me if she was a portie, even though her tail is docked. Go figure. MaryLynn is right, non dog people don't know much about dogs, but some of them like to think they do!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I was going to say I bet many PWD owners are sick of hearing their dogs called poodles. Of course now with Bo Obama, people are more aware of the breed, but I bet it happens a lot still. I never thought of it going the other way, LOL!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I swear there is a woman that jogs with her PWD on my street, but 1. I don't want to interrupt her run, 2. I'm sure its a PWD, but what if it's a doodle? Man I'll feel stupid


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I swear there is a woman that jogs with her PWD on my street, but 1. I don't want to interrupt her run, 2. I'm sure its a PWD, but what if it's a doodle? Man I'll feel stupid


You should ask her! PWDs are kind of rare so it's a good question; besides, I'm always being stopped on my runs by people who want a SMOKE (like who carries smokes along on a run??), so if someone stopped me to ask about my dog(s) I'd be quite happy about that


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

You know, getting a "purebred" dog doesn't guarantee certain traits either, it just stacks the deck in your favor. One reason I chose poodles is because they are supposedly one of the best and easiest dogs to train. Well I know many of you will jump to blame me, but my girl has NOT been easy to housetrain and she has more than a stubborn streak. Not to mention, from a super young age she has been dominant and possesive aggressive, which due to training and work, doesn't rear it's ugly head much at all, but its there. Yes she can be trained of coarse, but my point is it's certainly far from "easy".

I've talked to lots of different people with toy poodles and low and behold, none of the traits that I've been dealing with are really that rare, rather they aren't publicized much in those breed books, magazines, and standards written up by AKC

I did my research, but STILL didn't get what I wanted or THOUGHT I was going to get...

What is the "purpose" of this rant?!... Sheesh, guess I don't really know. I think I just want to get people to see a little more of the grey and a little less of the black and white on the matter of crossbreeds being so much less than they are advertised to be. The same can be said of purebreds. If you are on this forum researching poodles and if they would fit for your family, understand they truly are an amazing, smart, wonderful breed with TONS of upsides, but just like with almost all dogs, it may take a heck of a lot of work to get them there.

Rebecca


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

pgr8dnlvr said:


> You know, getting a "purebred" dog doesn't guarantee certain traits either, it just stacks the deck in your favor.


That is a very good point. And believe me, I can sympathize. I had a collie that was far from the "easy to train, eager to please" standard. I got her as a teenager and she quickly had me trained very well! Lol. 

That being said, me biggest problem with doodles is that I think often the breeders aren't very honest. And I can't imagine that they get very good breeding stock. (Afterall, I can't see a reputable breeder who produces high quality dogs knowingly selling them to someone to make high priced mutts with.) The number of doodles in shelters is also really sad!!! People are often told they are great "family dogs," but a lot of them are too big, too high energy and with high grooming needs. And since the unscrupulous breeder they got the doodle from doesn't offer to take the dog back, it gets dumped in a shelter.


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

pgr8dnlvr said:


> You know, getting a "purebred" dog doesn't guarantee certain traits either, it just stacks the deck in your favor. One reason I chose poodles is because they are supposedly one of the best and easiest dogs to train. Well I know many of you will jump to blame me, but my girl has NOT been easy to housetrain and she has more than a stubborn streak. Not to mention, from a super young age she has been dominant and possesive aggressive, which due to training and work, doesn't rear it's ugly head much at all, but its there. Yes she can be trained of coarse, but my point is it's certainly far from "easy".
> 
> I've talked to lots of different people with toy poodles and low and behold, none of the traits that I've been dealing with are really that rare, rather they aren't publicized much in those breed books, magazines, and standards written up by AKC
> 
> ...


While this is not always the case, the reason why people have this attitude towards cross breeds is namely because they're being bred without any concern for the integrity of dogs. I would say in my area that most of the doodle/mix breed dog breeders are definitely BYB. None of them do testing, understand genetics, or can really guarantee the phenotypes of the pets they're "designing." People are designing these dogs with the whole purpose and intent to make money, and they're doing it without testing or much understanding. This obviously, is not always the case, there are exceptions. And of course, some of the best dogs I have met have been mix breeds. 
I think it's more about being against the attitude that it's okay for people without knowledge to bring puppies into this world that they can hold absolutely no accountability for (if you bring them into this world, they're should be your responsibility too, not just the people who adopted them), not being against the puppies themselves.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

pgr8dnlvr said:


> (...)
> I've talked to lots of different people with toy poodles and low and behold, none of the traits that I've been dealing with are really that rare, rather they aren't publicized much in those breed books, magazines, and standards written up by AKC
> 
> I did my research, but STILL didn't get what I wanted or THOUGHT I was going to get...
> ...


Im sorry to hear that...
I only talk about Standard poodles, first because I personally dont like small dogs, I like dogs I can wrestle with LOL and I dont wanna have to watch my every step to not kill my baby.... Ive ALWAYS been so worried about that, even in other people's homes.. and I have noticed that small dogs are hyper, bark more and have more of an attitude, than big dogs: ex: great dane, labradors, spoos in comparison to chiwhawas, little terriers etc (cant spell LOL) 
This is just my personal opinion, and its not always that way either.(of course)..
And I feel sooo lucky,(I feel like we hit the puppy jackpot, my husband has had several spoos and he says Lou is incredible, the best!) Lou is so easy to train, sometimes one look i give her is enough, and she is 6 months old, of course she has puppy things about her like jumping around extremely excited to greet people, we hope to have the trainer help with that, but she has been amazing with everything, exemple: never chews on anything that doesnt belong to her, since day 1. and is very submissive when I'm mad at her for not coming when i call, and I approach her with a mean look in my face/firm voice she immediately lays on her back, belly up, tail wagging real fast (like sorry momma! lol) and I give her hugs and kisses of course! First time I tried to tell her "leave it" with a treat on the floor, i said it a few times, than after that the treat was left there and she just never looked at it again, which is like..wow! Ok... she does potty once in a while in the house but its my fault, because I didnt notice her signal, or was too busy to realize she hadnt gone out for a long time... Which is very upsetting. I WANNA TEACH HER TO BRING HER LEASH TO ME :-D does anyone know how to do that?  Thanks!
And I just believe standard poodles are the best!! my husband like i said has had several and they were all great dogs!


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

I also want to add that I think at the stage we hit in our lives when it's time to adopt our first dogs, we have likely learned that there are always wild cards and variables especially when dealing with individuals. When I brought Gryphon home I was completely prepared to possibly see a different dog after a week or two of adjustment, and I did. I got some things that I do not like or want in a dog. It does happen. And yes, some registered breeders are not honest.

I do think poodles are easier to train than many other breeds I have been around/worked with, however, that does not mean that being a dog owner is easy. If you've got the right tools, and you're prepared and have managed your expectations, it doesn't seem so bad and you get off a little easier.

I don't think there is a such thing as a beginners dog, because you're right, there are those things that you listed about that are behaviors that can develop or are in any dog regardless of breed. 

I think this is where some of the problems with doodles come in, they really are advertised as a wonder dog. If you look at their advertisements and websites they're toted as the best of both worlds, and honestly who doesn't get sucked in to 'miracle products' (just look at the diet industry!). When I bought my Cairn, the breeder and I had an honest and open discussion about getting a terrier. I had never had one before, and it was something my husband really wanted since he has always had a terrier. The breeder was very honest with me, and said that I will likely not like some of the aspects of owning a cairn. He was right. I don't like having to keep him on a leash for walks (when we hike in the woods on my dads farm) because of the intense prey drive coupled with being insanely stubborn (he would most likely never come back if he chased a rabbit). What's the difference? The difference is honesty, and I can't say I have ever seen a BYB do anything but try and sell their pups by whatever means they can, including not revealing that their miracle design is a dog subject to behavioral faults and health problems, just like the rest.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

pgr8dnlvr said:


> You know, getting a "purebred" dog doesn't guarantee certain traits either, it just stacks the deck in your favor. One reason I chose poodles is because they are supposedly one of the best and easiest dogs to train. Well I know many of you will jump to blame me, but my girl has NOT been easy to housetrain and she has more than a stubborn streak. Not to mention, from a super young age she has been dominant and possesive aggressive, which due to training and work, doesn't rear it's ugly head much at all, but its there. Yes she can be trained of coarse, but my point is it's certainly far from "easy".
> 
> I've talked to lots of different people with toy poodles and low and behold, none of the traits that I've been dealing with are really that rare, rather they aren't publicized much in those breed books, magazines, and standards written up by AKC
> 
> ...


I think some of what you are experiencing is just dealing with a very smart dog. When we had our border collie we'd say all the time she's too smart for her own good! (and we experienced some of the things you are describing). And sometimes I feel that Lily is too smart. Smart dogs don't always go along with what you tell them to do, they think. JMO. 
But even researching a breed can only tell you what is "typical" of the breed. Every dog is an individual. Maybe the standards should conclude with "... your results may vary.", LOL!


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Also I'm so amazed about how many "pelted" doodles come into my shop and the owners are in complete shock when I bare the bad news because their breeder told them that "doodles don't get matted, or shed and need very little grooming"


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

old thread alert!!! 

I still get asked the labradoodle question, even when mine was in the miami clip!! I still just reply with 'no, he is a standard poodle', I figured, if people can't tell he's a poodle when he's in an obvious poodle clip (miami! I mean come on!) then there's not much point what clip he's in, I'll still get the same question! there are loads of poodle mixes in this area and they all shed. I asked one of the owners why they got that particular kind of dog and they said something along the lines of 'we wanted a lab that didn't shed'........

-___-




pgr8dnlvr said:


> I've talked to lots of different people with toy poodles and low and behold, none of the traits that I've been dealing with are really that rare, rather they aren't publicized much in those breed books, magazines, and standards written up by AKC


a breeder near me had minis her whole life until she got standards and has said that standards definately have a better temperament than minis/toys, in general of course


----------

